# DIY project



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

I mean DIY 😊

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Great work! Dogs look great in it.


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

susan davis said:


> Great work! Dogs look great in it.


Thank you, found idea on pinterest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I've seen a few of these old tables converted to pet beds, such a great idea!


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I have a few extra end tables I haven't had much use for...Until now! thanks they have the perfect bottom cabinet to can convert to the pet bed


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

I love mine! I had two so I put one on each side of the couch. They only use the one closest to my chair. I use the other one for toys but thought it could also be used for water and food bowls. Make sure you share pictures when your done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

I love the toy idea too that's really awesome I can't wait to try it. I've got to get some nice paint to match and see how I might be able to rearrange them to fit but If I can't I can try a spot in our dining room


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Mine were not real wood. I had to use spay paint. Good luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

That is pretty awesome. I would love to do a project like that. Maybe if I had more time lol.


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey (Jun 6, 2016)

Another DIY project made from pallets.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

